# OWNED PICS!



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Any1 know where i can get those pics where it says owned like the chinese kid with the needle of the girl biting the other girls boob?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

google


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

uhh...what?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ebaumers


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Do a google search for "owned"


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks 4 the help guys!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


>


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

i like this one too


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Hahaha....find more.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i don't get that bottle one, how is that owned?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hehe


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

bit rude...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have loads more but i will save them so i can use them in threads.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> bit rude...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

and my personal fave


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Owned!


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

slylie said:


>


 dave, do you notice that you come up with some of the weirdest pics?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

How to tell when you're wife is a cheater...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

someone put owned in this one

slylie might regoncize it i "borrowed" it from a post on the grimreefers


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wanna make this an owned picture too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

and cause it was mentioned earlier,..... the fat chinese kid


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i see i'm not the only one who does google gallery searches.

heres another: don't be offended by the racism.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

HAHAHA the reason i asked 4 the pics was because one of my frends got bitched down by his gf...(she broke up with him) and i was sending him those owned pics 2 make em feel like sh*t lol :laugh:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

these are all probably old now.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Is it wrong this reminds me of michael jackson?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

can someone change this to say OWNED?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this is funny...


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Not a pic but still owned: http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/carguyflip.mpeg


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

omfg thats bad he got f*cking owned sh*t like a rag doll


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

found these not to nice

OWNED

Edited.....Dude, that is sick....GG


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

and this lady really got fucked

Edited....Again....

Big difference between posting funny pics and this nasty sh*t.....GG


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

dude thats not owned, just pictures of dead people


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> can someone change this to say OWNED?


 i cant do any better


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > can someone change this to say OWNED?
> ...


 thats fine, better than me.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ok chill guys sos no more dead sh*t


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam so many great ones
except those death ones


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

try and redeem my self

OOOOWWWWWNNNNEEEDDDDD


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

And the bull said,Gocha: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=02&f=2&t=52442


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

slylie said:


>


 the funniest thing about this pic is the look on mary j bliges face


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> ...


 Don't get it.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 It's Steve Moore...


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> hehe


 lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i see i'm not the only one who does google gallery searches.
> 
> heres another: don't be offended by the racism.


 hehe


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> ...


I may be one of the only people that gets that, it shoyuld say "bert-owned"


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Some pretty funny stuff.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

slylie i like the capowned one !!!!!!!!!!!
















also bullsnake the guy going clubbing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















LMAO!!!!! damn dude always so damn funny!!!! always get melaughing!!!!! damn!!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Dam there are so man and there all histerical...cept the death 1 thats just not kool...


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Poor bastard: http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/carwreck.wmv


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Poor bastard: http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/carwreck.wmv










dam that sucked


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

LOL


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Awsome pics!!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry i double posted! So I added another pic!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

l337 = Owning :laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

owned.

























































this one is for sweet lu
























hehe locally


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

slylie said:


>


 is that p45


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

here's one


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this ones weird


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hehe hotdog...nm


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

revenge owned


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i don't get this one atall, maybe you do


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that dog needs to get some balls.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

bird poo on a car, what a classic


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

...


----------

